# Microsoft extends support for Windows XP Service Pack 2



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2007)

Good News!

Microsoft will continue their support to Windows XP Service Pack 2 till 2014.

Here is an excerpt:



> Microsoft plans to offer free patches for vulnerabilities it classes as security critical for Windows XP until at least 2014. The snag  as for all Microsoft products  this only applies where the latest Service Pack is installed. In this case this means SP3, which should be the last Service Pack for XP. Users still using an older Service Pack will no longer have access to support. Support for SP1 has already been withdrawn.


You can read the full article *here*


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Um, did you read the article? Your excerpt states *SP3* will be the required service pack, not SP2. 

EDIT: I guess I should have read the article first. 

Here's another quote:


> The change means that XP users have gained an extra year to update to SP3. SP3 does not at present offer any real benefits. All patches which fix vulnerabilities classed by Microsoft as security critical can be installed using the auto update system and SP3 does not offer any fundamentally new functionality. Instead, we have received many reports from readers of problems such as infinite restart loops. The causes of these problems are not yet known.


Peace...


----------



## PrancerTran (Apr 17, 2007)

does this apply to people like me too!

i have SP2....
not updated to SP3....

will the updates be available till 2014 for me too??


----------



## Amppy (Apr 29, 2008)

PrancerTran said:


> does this apply to people like me too!
> 
> i have SP2....
> not updated to SP3....
> ...


*Here is what it all comes down too. Free help for home users via. email will be in place for ' Miccrosoft Help and Support ' for the lifecycle of all Microsoft products. Find what you think you will need help for in this link, but also check the lifecycle of that product.

http://support.microsoft.com/gp/lifeselect ...

If you think you will need help from ' Microsoft Help and Support ' via email then you have 24 months to install " Service Pack 3 " ...

Microsoft Support Lifecycle Policy ... *

http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?LN=en-ca&x=7&y=13#Service Pack Support


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

How long will it be before they push out SP3 via Automatic Updates? I've avoided it thus far and until the rumors cease to characterize this as the "Vista" of Service Packs, I shall remain cautious and keep SP3 at arm's length.


----------

